

Hardware Communities and blogs - drajthilak

Maybe I should not be asking this question here but unlike WEB 2.0 there seems to be no worthwhile community or blog that a Hardware Engineer or a Assembly language programmer can turn to. Any suggestions guys?
======
bootload
_"... there seems to be no worthwhile community or blog that a Hardware
Engineer or a Assembly language programmer can turn to. Any suggestions guys?
..."_

Hardware hacking is the new web20... Try

\- <http://www.arduino.cc> (my choice, cheap, open, good supplies)

\- <http://www.ladyada.net/learn/arduino/> (try also ex MIT grad
<http://www.adafruit.com> for v.c hardware)

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chumby> (ok, commercial, but US only)

\- <http://www.buglabs.net/products> (expensive)

~~~
drajthilak
Thanks a lot bootload.. Buglabs seems good but yes it is definitely expensive.

------
andhapp
Have you tried Googling...it gives a good list of blogs.

